# Sprites!Mafia [Game]



## Mai (Mar 26, 2014)

Sending out role PMs! After that, night will start. A copy/paste of the rules:

- Pick a character to roleplay that has at least three sprites/images you can use for discussion. If you can't think of any series that would fit that, suggestions: characters from Dangan Ronpa, Phoenix Wright, and Homestuck will all probably work.
- Classifying this game as very loosely roleplaying. (Remember Homestuck Troll Mafia?) Playing along is fun! I'll be flavoring the text according.
- Three abstains per game.
- 48 hour phases, save for the first night, which will be 72.
- No out-of-thread communication unless stated in your role PM.

With an additional: _do not quote your role PM._ Paraphrasing is fine.


----------



## Mai (Mar 26, 2014)

Everyone should have their role PMs by now! If anyone has any questions or didn't get their role, PM me.

_Night starts on Crossoverville. All sprites go to their pixelated-in-various-style homes, but each is filled with a sense of foreboding that not all all of them will stay there..._

*Night has begun. It will end in 72 hours.*


----------



## Mai (Mar 29, 2014)

_Each sprite awakes, some more aware than others. Somewhat wary, they approach the village square, feeling a sense of foreboding as they wait for the others to arrive... and they all do, some looking bright and energetic, and some appearing like they need a nap. Neverless, they all begin to discuss._

*Day has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2014)

I can transform into a real helpful list, duh!

1. I liek Squirtles - Hanbei (Pokémon Conquest) Apollo Justice  (Ace Attorney series)
2. Vanilla Mongoose - Godot (Ace Attorney series)
3. Ether's Bane - Vriska Serket (Homestuck)
4. Tailsy - Chiaki Nanami (Dangan Ronpa series)
5. Alligates - Aoi Asahina (Dangan Ronpa series)
6. Metallica Fanboy - The Blob (Clayfighter series)
7. Majora - Clippy (Microsoft Office) Sunflora (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series)
8. hopeandjoy - Phoenix Wright (Ace Attorney series)
9. Eifie - Henry (Fire Emblem series)
10. DarkAura - Corpish (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series)







How's that, duh? I think it looks _ax-ceptable_.







Hmmm, no one bit the clay today, duh. We sure got lucky.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 29, 2014)

Good morning! How's everyone doing?







Apollo: Hanbei, get out of here! Squirtles picked me! Shoo!
Hanbei: Alright, alright, I'm leaving! Sheesh!







Damn Hanbei, always ruining everything. About time we started!







No deaths could mean one of two things:

1) Inactive mafia,

-or-

2) Doctor or Roleblocker choosing the Mafia's target, or the Mafia themselves in the Roleblocker's case.








I'm not leaning towards one or the other. Thoughts?


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe somebody _blocked_ the attack, duh.

Like they're "bulletproof".... or something like that.







But unless anybody's got something to say, your guess is as good as mine, buddy.







Let's keep an eye out!


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 29, 2014)

ah... good morning, everyone. it's nice... [YAWN] to see everyone at breakfast this morning...







although it doesn't give us any leads to go on. i'm not sure it's too likely the mafia are inactive. i think we need to go on the assumption that the mafia definitely attempted a kill: that way i think makes more sense. after all, what's the point in playing such a game if you're not going to at least start it off properly? that doesn't seem like a very good strategy, and i don't think anyone's been especially inactive recently.

although i didn't turn up any information last night and this is a guess, i think it's more likely that we had a successful roleblock or a doctor heal. which is always nice to see on day one, don't... you think... ?


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes! No one died last night... Let's keep up the good work and eat donuts!!







I agree with the Blob and Mr. Justice! But, since the night was so long... wouldn't the mafia have time to send in their action? I think it must have been blocked somehow...







I didn't see you there, Nanami-san. Sorry! ...Oh no, don't fall asleep!


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey hey, everybody! What'd I miss?







No deaths? Nice! It's always great to see people and Pokemon and a clay-thing all alive!







What'dya mean I'm not showing any happiness? Does this look anything _but_ happy? Hey hey!

(Ugh, next time, I'm picking Bidoof)


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 29, 2014)

(okay, whoa, that imaging code completely failed. What'd I have wrong with the URL?)







So, what's the game plan for today, hey hey!

(If this works, then it must be because of the 'www.' part I had to omit)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 29, 2014)

Chiaki and Aoi raise good points. However, there is also the possibility of an alien being activated.

(next time go to Advanced, DA. Makes sure the sprites are visible.)







This would mean that it's either a role that prevented the Mafia from hitting their target, or a role that protects against kills in general, such as a bulletproof or an alien.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 29, 2014)

Aliens, bulletproofs, doctor... Sheesh! And to think I actually miss Treasure Town! At least there I didn't have to worry about becoming a Corphish-kabob!








Okay, okay. So we're kind of sure that there was something that prevented the mafia from faintin' us, but that's all we know, right? Isn't it too early to be getting us some helpful info? What should we do, hey hey!

(got them working! That was a lot more trouble than it was worth, aha ha!)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 29, 2014)

i guess it's not too out of the ordinary that an alien could be activated. but from the flavour text this morning, it doesn't seem like anything especially strange went on last night. of course that's not always indicative of there definitely being no alien, but looks like everything went smoothly for the most part.







so i think we should stick with the roleblock/heal idea. it's the nicest one, anyway... i think...


----------



## Eifie (Mar 29, 2014)

Yay, bloo--







Oh...







I mean, that's hex-cellent! And now we have absolutely no idea what happened! Let's list out the usual hundred or so possibilities!

Ha ha! I guess you've all beaten me to the punch.







Ooh, what happens now?


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2014)

Tailsy;634815[img said:
			
		

> http://media.tumblr.com/4780f7e6294c1cda147bfe26eeaba6d1/tumblr_inline_mp639yIIxM1qz4rgp.png[/img]
> 
> although it doesn't give us any leads to go on. i'm not sure it's too likely the mafia are inactive. i think we need to go on the assumption that the mafia definitely attempted a kill: that way i think makes more sense. after all, what's the point in playing such a game if you're not going to at least start it off properly? that doesn't seem like a very good strategy, and i don't think anyone's been especially inactive recently.








We can't assume it happened but it's still a possibility, duh. I mean, who knows, you humans are _weird_.



DarkAura said:


> No deaths? Nice! It's always great to see people and Pokemon and a clay-thing all alive!








_What do you mean not everything here is just clay???????_



I liek Squirtles said:


> Chiaki and Aoi raise good points. However, there is also the possibility of an alien being activated.








Oooh, someone from another planet, duh?






We better be careful about who we _hammer_, unless we want to look like a bunch of _jack_asses!



> I mean, that's hex-cellent!








I hope you're not wanting to muscle into my territory there, buddy.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 29, 2014)

ah... do you think maybe now that we've established more or less everything we know, since i don't think anyone will be willing to roleclaim so early, it would be a good time to vote? blob-san raises a good point that we can't be completely sure it's not an activated alien, so...

i know nobody ever wants to start a vote, but it's better sooner than later... maybe... 







i think abstaining is the best way to go, of course. *no lynch*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't have much to add here. There's little we can assume at this point unless we all decide to claim, and that's not really the wisest plan of action.

So, for now at least, *abstaining* may be our only course of action.


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2014)

I was waiting for everyone to say something before getting this wagon on the road, but I guess we're only just missing two right now anyways, duh.






Let's *abstain*.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, I think the best thing to do right now is to *abstain*. But...







Even though it didn't sound like an alien was activated... the mafia still have to kill the person they tried to kill last night, just in case. Then, if the doctor heals the person they healed last night and the roleblocker blocks the person they blocked last night... No one's gonna die! And if it really was an alien, that's good for us too!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 30, 2014)

I really didn't wanna abstain since I'm very frugal with things in limited quantities, but since we're at a loss for leads, I guess we have to *abstain*.


----------



## M&F (Mar 30, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I really didn't wanna abstain since I'm very frugal with things in limited quantities, but since we're at a loss for leads, I guess we have to *abstain*.








There's like ten people here. Three abstains is more than we'll ever use, duh.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 30, 2014)

O8lig8tory *a8stain*.


----------



## Mai (Mar 31, 2014)

_After an effective, somewhat short, discussion, the town came to a unanimous conclusion that no lynch was needed yet. As such, they all left the village square in good spirits and came home._

*Night has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2014)

_A bit more quietly this time, the townspeople go one by one to the village square. The congregation assembles slowly, and this time almost all are tired, their awareness being low enough that it takes quite a bit of time for them to realize no one has died. Almost all of them seemed to have overslept._

*Day has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 3, 2014)

That's weird. No deaths today either.






The flavor seems to indicate that people overslept. I take this as sending in their actions late, then oversleeping because you're just too damn tired.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 3, 2014)

It does seem like people forgot to send it their stuff...







Not that surprising when the bed is so comfy and you can forget about all of your bills...


----------



## M&F (Apr 3, 2014)

This is good for us and all, but I'm getting really _board_, duh.







Does anyone have a pinch of info?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 3, 2014)

It's pretty unlikely, but d'you think everyone oversleeping might point to some sort of role like party pooper (universal roleblocker) using their action?


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 3, 2014)

Like, good morning everyone!  I guess, like, everyone forgot to send their actions in!







The good thing is, like, no-one died!  Yayy!







Although, that doesn't give us any, like, leads or anything.


----------



## M&F (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybe the flavortext is just talking about how boring this is, duh. Not many cool ways to say "nothing happened again".







If it wasn't because of inactivity, then either the roleblocker caught the right one, or the mafia tried to kill the same person and the doc healed the same person.







I think this means no aliens, at least not yet, but you know, duh. Knock on wood.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 3, 2014)

I've never heard of that role, but it is plausible. The other option is that someone targeted an alien... or healblock, or roleblock...







We're in the same position we were yesterday... I don't feel comfortable using 66% of our abstains when the game's barely started.













Why would the mafia attack the same person again if it was mentioned in the thread? It doesn't make sense... Unless the mafia are deliberately trying to mislead us.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 3, 2014)

Ooh, maybe they want us to waste our abstains early! Nya ha, what a nefarious plan... blah blah usual restating of reasons why mafia deliberately not killing kind of sucks for them...


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 3, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Ooh, maybe they want us to waste our abstains early! Nya ha, what a nefarious plan... blah blah usual restating of reasons why mafia deliberately not killing kind of sucks for them...








This is, like, totally plausible!  Wow!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 3, 2014)

It looks like we all got lucky again. "Oversleeping" does probably imply not everyone sent in their roles, but the "almost everyone" means a few people did.



I liek Squirtles said:


> Why would the mafia attack the same person again if it was mentioned in the thread? It doesn't make sense... Unless the mafia are deliberately trying to mislead us.








Do you _honestly_ think that's what the mafia was planning? Would they really be so foolish as give inforoles a free turn to gather information?

There's a good chance the roleblocker blocked the mafia don twice in a row. If that's true, then they can ideally keep blocking the same person until the inspector has outed all the mafia. It doesn't make for a very fair game but at least the town gets by without a scratch.



hopeandjoy said:


> It does seem like people forgot to send it their stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You look like you could use a pick me up, Trite. Here, have a taste of Godot Blend #107.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2014)

i think the party pooper theory henry-san mentioned has some merit, although it's reasonable to assume that people may just have not sent in their actions (D:). it's markedly different flavour text from yesterday, so it's probably significant. ... i think.







i don't think it's too silly to wonder whether the mafia did take a chance and tried hitting the same target again last night. we did bring up the possibility of an alien, so it's not a completely off-kilter move. it's a little frustrating, though. as much as it's good that the town players are all still alive, it doesn't seem like we have terribly much to go on, either. i guess that's not great... maybe.

i'm sorry, i still don't have any useful information for anyone...


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 4, 2014)

I brought donuts for everyone! ...Oh, am I late?







I guess the mafia had to be sure the person they targeted wasn't an alien... But, there are too many possibilities. It could be an alien, but it could also be a roleblocker or doctor! Or, the mafia didn't send in their action so we use up abstains.







I don't know. I don't have any useful information, either... We only have two abstains left anyway. Well, let's all think about this while we eat...


----------



## M&F (Apr 4, 2014)

Abstains really don't matter that much, duh! If we still don't have anyone to lynch in two days, then someone's got to be screwing up _badly_.







Also, we play to win, but if we do it by just shutting the mafia down and stalling, we're pretty much not playing at all, duh. Maybe it's because literally everything I do is fight, but, where's the fun if we don't fight?

(it's also not 100% certain that we are actually doing that thing successfully but just in case we are)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 5, 2014)

[img=http://s22.postimg.org/bn163ewul/Eightfold2.jpg]

Oh hey, no8ody died!






[/url]

........yeah, I have none of the leads. None of them.

Do we a8stain again, or do we just nomin8?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 5, 2014)

(OOC: Ignore the above post. That was a mistake. This is the real one:)

[img=http://s22.postimg.org/bn163ewul/Eightfold2.jpg][/img]

Oh hey, no8ody died!







........yeah, I have none of the leads. None of them.

Do we a8stain again, or do we just nomin8?


----------



## M&F (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll go ahead and *axtain*.

Next day we should have something a lot more good to go on with, duh.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 5, 2014)

In my experience, mafia almost always tend to target the same person again when a game starts out with no blood in case they hit an alien. And then doctors heal the same person in case they made a lucky save, and roleblockers target the same person in case they made a lucky choice, etc., etc.







There's fun to be had for all!







Actually, that's about as fun as a death without any blood or gore...


----------



## Mai (Apr 5, 2014)

_Once again, the more peaceful members of town call for an abstain, as little evidence has been found to indicate any crime. Everyone heads back to their homes relieved but tired, as they feel like something should be done soon._

*Night has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 7, 2014)

_This time, the townsfolk awaken, slightly less groggy than before: they all head to the town square, and as every time before, no one is missing. Though bit anxious this time around, they still begin their discussion mostly calm, full of unvoiced, unanswered expectations._

*Day has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 7, 2014)

This lack of blood disappoints me..............................

Let's do something, yeah? Has anybody got _anything_?







I've got this crown of Risen body parts that I made! Look!


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 7, 2014)

i think there must be something strange going on... there's no way the mafia didn't make a kill for three days in a row, unless our resident doctor has been really succeeding. since we're on our last abstain, i think information of that kind would be helpful... maybe...


----------



## M&F (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it's time to shake things up, duh.







I guess it was always up to me to start a _mass_ claim. Let's make that happen, duh?

Me, as you can see...































I can turn into a whole LOT of things, duh.







Even dead people, look!







So they call me "universal backup", duh.







That means I haven't done a single damn thing this whole game.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2014)

I think maybe everyone is sharing my reluctance to be the next to claim...


----------



## Mai (Apr 10, 2014)

(Should I extend this? I've been holding off on ending the phase, but I doubt it's going anywhere.)


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2014)

Let's see what we can get out of this before just ending the day phase! We can't really afford to do that, after all. Our last abstain might need to be put to strategic use somewhere down the road.

So, I dunno.







Tell us why you all presumably don't feel like claiming! Don't be shy! Clearly nobody else wants to follow up Metallica's claim, so now that we've gotten that out of the way, you're not really going to look that suspicious if you give your reasons. All nine of us can't be mafia, after all.

My reason is just that I think massclaiming is so boring. :( I like finding the mafia in other ways! It's more fun! If everyone really thought it was a good idea I guess I'd go along with it, but since nobody else has spoken up, I guess you all don't agree. But I mean, if you think it's strategically a bad idea, you should speak up instead of all remaining silent! What would we achieve with that? :(







The more we all talk, the more we can figure out! Please talk to me! I miss you all!

(lol sorry I forgot to actually be in character and this is all just too much to go through now)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 10, 2014)

With three consecutive nights of no death, the likelihood of roleblocker has increased quite a bit. I'm almost certain that's what's going on here.

I think we should start our mass roleclaim pretty soon, as in either now or next phase. If no one dies during the next night then the inspector should just come forward with all of their inspection results.


----------



## M&F (Apr 10, 2014)

Eifie;635274[IMG said:
			
		

> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32483558/lolhenry2.png[/IMG]
> 
> Tell us why you all presumably don't feel like claiming! Don't be shy! Clearly nobody else wants to follow up Metallica's claim, so now that we've gotten that out of the way, you're not really going to look that suspicious if you give your reasons. All nine of us can't be mafia, after all.
> 
> My reason is just that I think massclaiming is so boring. :( I like finding the mafia in other ways! It's more fun! If everyone really thought it was a good idea I guess I'd go along with it, but since nobody else has spoken up, I guess you all don't agree. But I mean, if you think it's strategically a bad idea, you should speak up instead of all remaining silent! What would we achieve with that? :(








Yeah, massclaiming in a puny tiny little game like this is definitely not the most fun we could have, duh. But you know, I like it better than "keep roleblocking and waiting". At least it's still an actual game.







Also, really, there's no need to be shy, duh. Whatever role power you're afraid of losing, you won't really; I'll just get them for you if it comes to that! I wanted me to be a trump card, too, but this ain't going nonwhere if we _all_ hold back, duh.







But then again, I can be anything I want, so maybe I can still turn into a trump card. I just have to be all rectangular and........ duh......... What's a trump card, again?


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm a doctor! I didn't want to claim earlier because I completely missed that, if I died, Mr. Blob could just backup my power!







I heal people; there's not really anything else to it.... I don't think my claim will give the mafia an upper hand, anyway.

I guess we'll use up our last abstain today, since no one seems really suspicious. Well, hopefully no one will die tonight.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 11, 2014)

Alligates said:


> I'm a doctor! I didn't want to claim earlier because I completely missed that, if I died, Mr. Blob could just backup my power!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<henry sprite that I can't get on mobile>

Ooh! Who have you been healing?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 11, 2014)

Alligates said:


> I'm a doctor! I didn't want to claim earlier because I completely missed that, if I died, Mr. Blob could just backup my power!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




W8 a second!

I'm the d8ct8r!!!!!!!!

I'm the one who's 8een h8ling all of th8m!!!!!!!!

You're evidently a f8ke!

Therefore, I'll nomin8 *Allig8s* for death.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 11, 2014)

[w8!]







Hey Mr. Vriska, my role PM pretty much said there were other doctors! It said that if I healed the same person as someone else, that person would die... Check the bottom of your PM again! Now I'm suspicious of you. Who have you been healing?







So I won't tell you who I've been healing for now... Then if you've been healing the same person as me but that person didn't die, I'll know you're lying! Once you say who you've healed, I'll say who I've healed, so it's fair.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 11, 2014)

Ooh, excitement!







I'd think having more than one doctor in a game of this size would be expected, really. Doctors are so not fun without healer clash! Or even a mafia doctor! Ooh... I'm going to vote *no lynch* just to balance out that vote for Alligates in case Mai decides to spontaneously end the day phase. It does strike me as kind of funny how Ether's Bane would immediately jump to the conclusion that there's only one doctor, though, but eh.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 11, 2014)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, really, there's no need to be shy, duh. Whatever role power you're afraid of losing, you won't really; I'll just get them for you if it comes to that! I wanted me to be a trump card, too, but this ain't going nonwhere if we _all_ hold back, duh.








Do you copy alignment as well? If a mafia dies first, wouldn't you just take their place? If so, then we'd have to kill you too if we lynched a mafia.






I don't dangan ronpa so I'm not too familiar with Alligates' character, but in what context is Vriska a healer?


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 11, 2014)

The roles were set first and then flavorized to match the chosen character, I think? The character wouldn't really have to make sense for the role, then; we could have Pearl Fey be mafia don or something.







I'm the "ultimate swimming pro"/"super high-school level swimmer", so I guess my character makes sense for my role anyway. *abstaining* for now.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 11, 2014)

At least we're, like, onto something!  Yay!






But, like, something isn't always enough, eheheh.  I s'pose I'll have to *abstain*!


----------



## Mai (Apr 11, 2014)

Alligates said:


> The roles were set first and then flavorized to match the chosen character, I think? The character wouldn't really have to make sense for the role, then; we could have Pearl Fey be mafia don or something.


*pops in*








Maipril said:


> Okay! I had the role list already made (meaning your character had no effect on the role itself), but now I'm writing and tailoring the flavor text, meaning _your character can no longer be changed._ Majora is now Sunflora from the PMD series, since he VMed me before this post. Night will start soon, hopefully.
> 
> EDIT: Also, the game is closed.








That's true! So you could, for example, get Makoto Naegi as a vigilante, or have Jack Noir be an inspector - I could even be an innocent child, upupu...






How despair-inducing for you, to not be able to determine who's on what side due to their characters! Despair-inducing difficulty!



Eifie said:


> Ooh... I'm going to vote *no lynch* just to balance out that vote for Alligates in case Mai decides to spontaneously end the day phase. It does strike me as kind of funny how Ether's Bane would immediately jump to the conclusion that there's only one doctor, though, but eh.








On that note...






I wouldn't end the phase without warning or consensus like that! Never!






_At least not when we're lynching outside the game of mutual killing, without my specially-made class trials and executions..._






I'll wait until it seems a definite decision has been made, preferring to end it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## M&F (Apr 12, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Do you copy alignment as well? If a mafia dies first, wouldn't you just take their place? If so, then we'd have to kill you too if we lynched a mafia.








I can be real bad if I want to, but...







... I can only copy a Town player, duh. So if we nail one of them Mafia, I'll still be li'l old me.


----------



## Mai (Apr 13, 2014)

*Since discussion seems to have halted, the day will end in one hour unless discussion significantly and honestly picks up. Sorry for the late warning.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 13, 2014)

_Though discussion is spiked, at least slightly, by a shapeshifting blob, many still stay quiet out of reservation. An accusation is leveled, but quickly brought down; a bear pops in a few times to level some clarification and advice; low voices nervously discuss the continued lack of excitement; and the town comes to an unsteady conclusion of silence. Eventually, the bear frustratedly claims the end of the day, as the sun was setting for hours previous, and the townspeople shuffle home, everyone feeling an increased desire for resolution - and a sure of bloodlust._

*The town may no longer abstain.*
*Night has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 15, 2014)

_Once again, all the tired villagers return to the square. Only a few seem to have woken up on time, but all did, eventually, so they can begin to discuss._

*Day has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 16, 2014)

You know what this means.
Roleblocker and inspector, please claim.


----------



## M&F (Apr 16, 2014)

I still have no shape, duh.







Let's actually share more this time, since we're all out of abstain, hmm?

I'm even going to make a li'l list, duh.

1. I liek Squirtles - Hanbei (Pokémon Conquest) Apollo Justice (Ace Attorney series) - 
2. Vanilla Mongoose - Godot (Ace Attorney series) - 
3. Ether's Bane - Vriska Serket (Homestuck) - Doctor
4. Tailsy - Chiaki Nanami (Dangan Ronpa series) - 
5. Alligates - Aoi Asahina (Dangan Ronpa series) - Doctor
6. Metallica Fanboy - The Blob (Clayfighter series) - Universal Backup
7. Majora - Clippy (Microsoft Office) Sunflora (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - 
8. hopeandjoy - Phoenix Wright (Ace Attorney series) - 
9. Eifie - Henry (Fire Emblem series) - 
10. DarkAura - Corpish (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - 







Next people who help fill this up get a kiss!


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry, I don't have anything to add to that list...







I'm still waiting for Mr. Vriska to say who he's healed, anyway! And roleblocker and inspector, could you claim and say what results you've gotten so far? That would really help, since we're all out of abstains!







...so we're gonna have to kill someone today...


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 16, 2014)

... I can't believe how ineffective the mafia are.







But since we need to lynch today, I'm going to roleclaim, if that's okay. It's for the best... I think.

I am an inforole - I'm _not_ the inspector, however... I'm less reliable, since it's a passive role. Every night I have a dream, and the dream can either tell me the name of a player who is innocent, or the names of three players, at least one of whom is mafia. It's not terribly useful, but I think I maybe... have a lead. 







I was roleblocked or otherwise unable to dream on nights 0 and 1 - this is why I suspected there may have been a party pooper on night 1, because my flavour text was different. However, the past two nights I've received the names of three people who may be mafia-aligned.

*hopeandjoy* has appeared on both of my lists. Statistically, they're the most likely to be mafia, and it's a better lead than just lynching at random... I think.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 16, 2014)

Ooh, a lead! That's a cool role! Would you mind telling us the other names you've gotten, or were you keeping them to yourself for a reason?

Well, since Nanami's role is so unique, it seems unlikely that it's something she invented. It also doesn't seem like one of those roles that would secretly be mafia-aligned, while we're all here just assuming she's innocent just because she roleclaimed. And I'm thinking more than one roleblocker in a game of this size is unlikely. So then the lack of death on the first two nights was probably not due to roleblock. (Anyone else maybe have a role that'd have given them some sort of information as to whether they were also unable to act on night one, in relation to the party pooper theory? I'm afraid I'm quite useless.)

I do wonder why said roleblocker would have stopped blocking Nanami after there was no death, though! Hm... Let's see where any claims today bring us.







And I'm also still waiting to hear from Vriska about these supposed heals! Funny how they've gone silent, eh?







I wish I had more faces! But apparently I don't get upset!


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 16, 2014)

Hmm... well, I'm not sure I want to accuse anyone until I have more solid evidence. But then again, I suppose if I only told you when you they became relevant it might be suspicious. On Night 2 I received the names of hopeandjoy, Metallica Fanboy, and Eifie, and last night I received hopeandjoy again, Majora, and Vanilla Mongoose. Of course it's not certain that any of them are mafia-aligned given the nature of my power, so...







It's most likely that the roleblocker is mafia-aligned, and wasn't aware that I had an inforole. Anyone who claims roleblocker is generally suspicious anyway, since it's an easy role for a mafia to fakeclaim.

But yes, I'd certainly be interested in hearing about Vriska's healing patterns.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, since Metallica was pretty quick to claim and doesn't seem all that suspicious (and I'm not very suspicious of myself!) I'm happy to vote *hopeandjoy*, then.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 16, 2014)

If we lynch hopeandjoy and she turns up mafia, then that's great because we'll have four confirmed innocents. Tailsy's claim is as plausible as ever, given the fact that Maimi doesn't like the standard inspector role.






If somehow hopeandjoy _isn't_ mafia, then we've got a 50/50 shot at two different mafia members (one of which _I'll_ know for sure).

I'd like a bit more discussion before we vote, but for now, I vote for *hopeandjoy*.


----------



## M&F (Apr 16, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Well, since Nanami's role is so unique, it seems unlikely that it's something she invented. It also doesn't seem like one of those roles that would secretly be mafia-aligned, while we're all here just assuming she's innocent just because she roleclaimed.








Actually, it's a pretty normal role in Epicmafia, duh.

Still probably true, though, I think.







The one in Epicmafia usually can't get stuff done if anyone targets them in the night, too. Is there anything like that in your PM, sleepy human being? It could be why you got different messages, duh.







I still want to kick up anything more we can get, but kicking *hopeandjoy*'s laweryin' butt sounds fine, duh.

And also...

1. I liek Squirtles - Apollo Justice (Ace Attorney series) - 
2. Vanilla Mongoose - Godot (Ace Attorney series) - 
3. Ether's Bane - Vriska Serket (Homestuck) - Doctor
4. Tailsy - Chiaki Nanami (Dangan Ronpa series) - Dreamer
5. Alligates - Aoi Asahina (Dangan Ronpa series) - Doctor
6. Metallica Fanboy - The Blob (Clayfighter series) - Universal Backup
7. Majora - Sunflora (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - 
8. hopeandjoy - Phoenix Wright (Ace Attorney series) - 
9. Eifie - Henry (Fire Emblem series) - 
10. DarkAura - Corpish (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) -


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 17, 2014)

*hopeandjoy*, do you have any objections? Your case really isn't looking good.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 17, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> If we lynch hopeandjoy and she turns up mafia, then that's great because we'll have four confirmed innocents. Tailsy's claim is as plausible as ever, given the fact that Maimi doesn't like the standard inspector role.


Remember, Tailsy said each list would contain at _least_ one mafia member. Even if hopeandjoy is mafia, the rest are by no means confirmed innocent.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 17, 2014)

It appears that I have all of the luck. All of it. ::::)

Unfortun8ly, I can't tell you who I've 8een healing 8ecause two of them were on the same person, so I think the mafia is targeting this person. If I reveal who the person is, it could lead to my own death at the hands of the mafia. ::::(


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 17, 2014)

Also, I missed my action once, so I've healed twice on one person and once on someone else.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 18, 2014)

Ether's Bane said:


> Unfortun8ly, I can't tell you who I've 8een healing 8ecause two of them were on the same person, so I think the mafia is targeting this person. If I reveal who the person is, it could lead to my own death at the hands of the mafia. ::::(


No, I don't think the mafia would kill you, and you could always heal yourself. So... who did you heal?







It would be a lot better for them if the mafia targets Nanami tonight, because if we heal her then she won't be able to dream which is her only source of information, and she's clearly providing it! ...And, if hopeandjoy does turn out to be mafia, Mr. Blob can always copy your role if you're scared of dying!







If there's another inspector, could you claim and give your results? Even if they were all innocent, an innocent isn't a mafia, and from there we can use logic to whittle it down!! But, there might not be an inspector... So, is there a roleblocker, or have Mr. Vriska and I just gotten really lucky?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 18, 2014)

Alligates said:


> No, I don't think the mafia would kill you, and you could always heal yourself. So... who did you heal?


VM twice and DarkAura once.


----------



## Mai (Apr 18, 2014)

_Today, the town goes out for blood. Impatient already, they leap on their lead and follow Chiaki's word, pouncing on the silent hopeandjoy. Phoenix doesn't launch a single objection as they execute their punishment, Monobear instantly killing the attorney with a blow to the head by a judge's gavel. For a while the town is unsure how to proceed, until a brave character goes up to search the body, finding bloody and incriminating evidence._

*hopeandjoy was lynched. She was mafia.*
*Night has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 22, 2014)

_The townsfolk do not stray from their homes as the night passes, kept by fear and suspicion - though they had just caught a mafia member, they fear retaliation, as if they had woken the sleeping beast. Each person is late to their daily daily meeting in the square, and as time passes, the absence of Chiaki gets particularly noticeable. Nervous and starting to worry, the townspeople head to her house, where the doors are locked and the curtains drawn on the floor-to-ceiling windows. As they quickly find out, save for the curtains and glass, those windows are unsecured; the Blob quickly smashes through the wide window and leads the expedition in. Some come, some don't, looking disdainfully at the pile of broken glass on the floor; debris from the dramatic entrance had flown across the room and embedded itself amongst the furniture. Vriska was the first to notice it was embedded in something else, too - Chiaki's corpse, collapsed near her bed and clutching nothing but a pen. Shards of glass had just flown into her body, but the rope marks around her neck clearly indicated strangulation._

*Tailsy is dead. She was innocent.*
*Day has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 22, 2014)

Go figure, it was inactivity all along, duh.







All the more reason to get these claims rolling, since we don't have anything to lose now.







Also, I can do like the sleepy human does now, but...







... It didn't happen last night and it's probably not going to happen now that everyone knows about it. D'uh!


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 22, 2014)

Chiaki...







She died from being strangled with a rope! Flavor is a clue - I'm an Olympic athlete so I know basic first aid, that's what my PM said. Which character would be able to use rope to strangle her...? 

1. I liek Squirtles - Apollo Justice (Ace Attorney series) - ???
2. Vanilla Mongoose - Godot (Ace Attorney series) - ???
3. Ether's Bane - Vriska Serket (Homestuck) - Doctor.
4. Tailsy - Chiaki Nanami (Dangan Ronpa series) - Dreamer, claim confirmed by MF. Mafia-killed by strangulation with a rope. Holding a pen when she died.
5. Alligates - Aoi Asahina (Dangan Ronpa series) - Doctor.
6. Metallica Fanboy - The Blob (Clayfighter series) - Universal backup. Copied Dreamer from Tailsy/Chiaki Nanami.
7. Majora - Sunflora (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - ???
8. hopeandjoy - Phoenix Wright (Ace Attorney series) - MAFIA (role other than this unknown, if any) and lynched.
9. Eifie - Henry (Fire Emblem series) - ???. Thinks massclaiming is boring.
10. DarkAura - Corphish (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - ???
(If the people who haven't claimed could, that would be great...)

Hmm... I don't think anyone is totally exempt from suspicion right now, except maybe Sunflora since leaves can't really hold rope, but you never know.







Since Mr. Blob copied her powers... we know who's going to be targeted tomorrow night! The mafia is almost guaranteed to target Mr. Blob, and if we heal him he won't be able to dream. If you haven't claimed, please do it now! There's probably only one mafia left in a game of this size, so all we need to do is narrow it down based on whose claim is suspicious! ...I've been healing myself for the last however many nights and won't heal another unless I find there's enough reason to do so.







Oh, and...



Tailsy said:


> On Night 2 I received the names of hopeandjoy, Metallica Fanboy, and Eifie, and last night I received hopeandjoy again, Majora, and Vanilla Mongoose.


...was what Chiaki said! We know hopeandjoy is mafia, which doesn't give us anything because there's the _at least_ one mafia, so none of the dreamed aren't uncleared of suspicion.. But, who blocked her dream on nights 0 and 1? Mr. Vriska hasn't healed her, and I definitely haven't either... And an innocent roleblocker would have no reason to stop blocking her because they might have thought she was mafia...
I'm stumped! Does anyone have any ideas or claims?

Also, Mr. Blob, what do you mean by "it was inactivity all along"?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 23, 2014)

Ooh, blood!

Ugh, fine. You know, Godot and I go way back. So far back, in fact, that I've been covertly placing (totally bloody and gory) hexes on one of you each night, ready to go if my pal gets hurt! Don't worry, I've still got a lot of training to do, so the hexes only last twenty-four hours. But if Godot should die that night or be lynched the next day, well... the person I last hexed goes kaboom! Neat, huh? Apparently he'd do the same, but with less hex-casting awesomeness. (fishing brothers, for the uninitiated.)

So, I can assure you that VM is innocent, if you care to believe me, of course.

1. I liek Squirtles - Apollo Justice (Ace Attorney series) - ???
2. Vanilla Mongoose - Godot (Ace Attorney series) - Fishing brother.
3. Ether's Bane - Vriska Serket (Homestuck) - Doctor.
4. Tailsy - Chiaki Nanami (Dangan Ronpa series) - Dreamer, claim confirmed by MF. Mafia-killed by strangulation with a rope. Holding a pen when she died.
5. Alligates - Aoi Asahina (Dangan Ronpa series) - Doctor.
6. Metallica Fanboy - The Blob (Clayfighter series) - Universal backup. Copied Dreamer from Tailsy/Chiaki Nanami.
7. Majora - Sunflora (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - ???
8. hopeandjoy - Phoenix Wright (Ace Attorney series) - MAFIA (role other than this unknown, if any) and lynched.
9. Eifie - Henry (Fire Emblem series) - Fishing brother. STRONGLY ASSERTS THAT massclaiming is boring.
10. DarkAura - Corphish (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - ???

That leaves three people who we don't know anything about (although we still have no full reason to trust the people who claimed, of course. I still find Vriska's behaviour pretty strange myself): ILS, Majora, and DarkAura.

By the way...



Alligates said:


> Since Mr. Blob copied her powers... we know who's going to be targeted tomorrow night! The mafia is almost guaranteed to target Mr. Blob, and if we heal him he won't be able to dream. If you haven't claimed, please do it now! There's probably only one mafia left in a game of this size, so all we need to do is narrow it down based on whose claim is suspicious! ...I've been healing myself for the last however many nights and won't heal another unless I find there's enough reason to do so.









Wait, what? Where'd that come from? I was thinking when I saw that post, why the _hex_ did nobody bother to heal Tailsy... did she say something about healing stopping her from dreaming anywhere? I don't recall that.







I actually really agree with what Tailsy said yesterday about the roleblocker likely being mafia-aligned. That's the only reasonable explanation I can think of for someone to have stopped Tailsy from acting for the first two nights but then ceased to do so. An innocent roleblocker should have kept blocking her (and claimed by now, after all of us asking so many times?), but a mafia roleblocker would stop, thinking they might have targeted the mafia don and be impeding kills. I'm thinking of the usual version of mafia roleblocker that inspects and flips innocent on death and doesn't know who the mafia are, by the way. That must have been what Tailsy was thinking, too.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 23, 2014)

To just confirm what Eifie has said, she and I are fishing brothers.







I'm still a bit skeptical about Metallica Fanboy not copying hopeandjoy's role, but I suppose I'll let that slide for now.







ILS, Majora, and DarkAura, I think it's about time you kids claimed.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 23, 2014)

No, the normal dreamer can't dream if targeted with a night action, and Tailsy didn't give any sign her role was abnormal!

I don't doubt your claims, as there probably aren't 3 mafia in a game of this size, and you couldn't be collaborating unless there are...







Anyway, all the mafia resources I could find are pretty fudgey about whether Universal Backup copies mafia roles or not, simply stating that they copy "power roles" (i.e. non-Vanilla)... I don't have any reason to believe Mr. Blob, but I don't have any reason to doubt him either.


----------



## M&F (Apr 23, 2014)

Alligates said:


> Also, Mr. Blob, what do you mean by "it was inactivity all along"?








Well, _see_, hopeandjoy wasn't exactly partying around here, and the mafia got a kill right after we took that one out. Doesn't _look_ like a coincidence to me, duh. At least no more than us stopping the mafia four times in a row without something that made that happen every single time.







Now cannon we please finish up this list? Unless one of the last ones wanna get shot, duh.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2014)

You call us kids?!

I think it's time for you to face...






The Chords of Steel!






*cough cough* Maybe *cough* not...

Jokes aside, I'm a Bodyguard. Last night, I targeted Alligates. 






According to the flavor, Chiaki was holding a pen at the moment of death. Why would she have a pen? 






One reason: she realized her action. That either means no one targeted Chiaki besides the Mafia, or that she could dream regardless if someone targeted her. We can't rule out a roleblocker, either. Could've been blocking the mafia. 






I'm also pretty sure Sunflora can use vines. Suitable substitute for rope, don't you think?


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 23, 2014)

I was going to claim earlier, but, like, I got busy!  I feel like you're always, like, pushing the blame on me, Squirtles!





Anyway, I'm, like, a bleeder!





And don't, like, take that the wrong way...





Anyway, if I'm targeted, I will survive, like, an extra day!  Since that's not particularly endangering or otherwise useful, I figured there would be no reason not to, like, claim!





I don't have, like, vines, anyway.  They're leaves, you dumby!


----------



## M&F (Apr 23, 2014)

The epicmafia influences are _strong_ in here, duh.

1. I liek Squirtles - Apollo Justice (Ace Attorney series) - Bodyguard
2. Vanilla Mongoose - Godot (Ace Attorney series) - Fishing brother.
3. Ether's Bane - Vriska Serket (Homestuck) - Doctor.
4. Tailsy - Chiaki Nanami (Dangan Ronpa series) - Dreamer, claim confirmed by MF. Mafia-killed by strangulation with a rope. Holding a pen when she died.
5. Alligates - Aoi Asahina (Dangan Ronpa series) - Doctor.
6. Metallica Fanboy - The Blob (Clayfighter series) - Universal backup. Copied Dreamer from Tailsy/Chiaki Nanami.
7. Majora - Sunflora (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - Bleeder
8. hopeandjoy - Phoenix Wright (Ace Attorney series) - MAFIA (role other than this unknown, if any) and lynched.
9. Eifie - Henry (Fire Emblem series) - Fishing brother. STRONGLY ASSERTS THAT massclaiming is boring.
10. DarkAura - Corphish (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series) - ???







That leaves DarkAura, then.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 23, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> You call us kids?!
> 
> I think it's time for you to face...
> 
> ...









Are you sure you haven't gone to the dark side like your mentor?







Come to think of it, didn't you claim bodyguard in the fandom mafia game? Well, we all know how that turned out..


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm completely sure. The evidence found with the body... Not even the best defense attorney can clear him of innocence. 






I did claim bodyguard in Fandom Mafia, didn't I? But the RNG (or Maipril if she doesn't trust robots with roles) doesn't take that into consideration.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey hey, what's with all the eyes on me? 






You expecting me to claim or something? Alright. See, I got myself this power. I just ask Maipril a yes or no question that's "indirect", and presto, I get an answer! I'm thinkin' it's 'cause I got that main character's Dimensional... uh, Dimensional Shrieks? Ah, whatever. I guess you can call me an oracle.






... and I haven't used it once. Well, what'dya expect? I can hardly join these meetings 'cause of something called "no chance to get on the internet". It didn't bother me much; in Fandom Mafia, I kinda-sorta overtook the game, and I didn't want the same thing happening here. Gotta give it some variety, y'know?

Where was I? Oh, yeah. So anyway, last night phase, I actually got the chance to get on the internet, and I sent in my question, hey hey! Buuuut it wasn't a yes-or-no one, and by the time I got back on, it was already day.

That's my alibi, all right, hey hey!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 23, 2014)

Sounds a bit _phishy_ to me.


----------



## Mai (Apr 24, 2014)

Time is running out for you bastards, and yet, not a single vote has been cast...






How despair-inducing! I don't get to watch another execution!






... Wait a second. I can extend the day!






*Another 24 hours,* just like that.






And if you don't convict someone before then...






It'd be _unbearable!_ I might lash out in rage and kill one of you on the spot!

(((OOC note: probably not, but.)))


----------



## Mai (Apr 24, 2014)

(((I can't believe I used OOC for a mafia game. I wish the RP forum wasn't basically dead.)))


----------



## M&F (Apr 24, 2014)

Wait a sec, how the hell is there a bodyguard AND two healers?







Unless Mai just really wanted to make fun of the people in the mafia, I think *ILS* has got to be lying, duh.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm sorry, amorphous friend, but I am the bodyguard, regardless of what you believe. I'm surprised there are two doctors, but hey, what can I do? Roll with it.






Instead!






I'm voting you, *Metallica Fanboy*! (ooc: finally I get to use this sprite. took long enough.)






The universal backup takes the role of the first person that dies! And who was that?






None other than one of the mafiosi.


----------



## M&F (Apr 24, 2014)

If we were in our game, I think that's what they'd call a _Lame Combo_, duh.







Oh, no, wait, you need to land five successful hits for that, instead of zero.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 24, 2014)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> If we were in our game, I think that's what they'd call a _Lame Combo_, duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha oh my god






Anyway, is having one bodyguard any more viable than, like, having two healers?  Having a bodyguard would, like, make a lot more sense if there were, like, only on healer.  Am I, like, missing something here?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2014)

No, I'm pretty sure Vriska's the only fake here. And given that outburst, I wouldn't be too surprised if ol' blobby has recently joined her side.


----------



## M&F (Apr 24, 2014)

Majora said:


> hahahaha oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Actually, having double healers is a bit of a staple, duh. Usually, with the li'l problem that if they both go for the same person, they'll end up killing that person instead.






It's not unusual at all, and the swimming human even said that her PM implies that this setup is in here, duh.






Also, really you people, alignment-changing backup is something I haven't seen anytime _ever_. Even if I could absorb mafia powers, that wouldn't turn me into mafia, it'd just give me a (potentially useless) innocent variant, duh. My job description is "copies powers", not "copies entire roles".


----------



## Mai (Apr 25, 2014)

So this is where discussion ends.






Unfortunately, there are only two contradictory votes...






So we'll have an ultimate-excitement once-in-a-lifetime bring-back-the-dead special!






Stay tuned! Who knows what will happen?






We'll leave the life-or-death decision to our Chiaki Nanami, our own temporary Lady Stoneheart! Who will she kill?


----------



## Mai (Apr 26, 2014)

_For a while, all eyes are on Monobear, waiting for a clue - there was no sign of the dead Chiaki, only a cackling bear. But eventually Monobear turns, gesturing, and the decision-maker appears: Chiaki Nanami's throat is badly patched, pipes and open wires visible in her new android body. And though her voice synthesizer is faint and grainy, here words are clear enough: Metallica Fanboy._

_On her cue, the rest of the townsfolk pounce. The blob doesn't give up without a fight, but is quickly overwhelmed, without having a specific target to attack. He's pummeled to death, and the townsfolk examine his body, looking for some incriminating evidence. But there is none to be found, even when Monobear opens his house to the living to look at. Chiaki, looking remorseful, stares at the innocent blob's body - and cackling, Monobear takes out a remote and clicks its red button. Chiaki's body starts to short and shuts off. It's beginning to smoke, an awful burning smell congesting the air, and Monobear demands that the townspeople head off to their homes for _safety_ if nothing else._

*Metallica Fanboy is dead. He was innocent.*
*Night has begun. It will end in 24 hours.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 26, 2014)

*... * 48 hours.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, there goes the awesome thing I've been setting up, duh.


----------



## Mai (Apr 29, 2014)

_Again, the townspeople rarely stir from their homes out of fear. Now, the risk of death was real and immediate, they thought. They go out to the square eventually, and find both *Eifie* and *Vanilla Mongoose* missing; they head to Godot's house first, finding him also strangled - and the body of *Henry* is nearby, hung from the ceiling fan. You wonder what would happen if you turn the fan on, and immediately feel awful for it - there's no evidence that either of them were anything but innocent, tragic victims._

*Eifie is dead. She was innocent.*
*Vanilla Mongoose is dead. He was innocent.*
*Day has begun. It will end in 48 hours. *


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 29, 2014)

...







There are five people left. ...one of us is mafia.

1. I liek Squirtles. Apollo Justice. Claimed bodyguard.
2. Ether's Bane. Vriska Serket. Claimed doctor.
3. Alligates. Aoi Asahina. Claimed doctor.
4. Majora. Sunflora. Claimed bleeder.
5. DarkAura. Corphish. Claimed oracle.







Mr. Godot was strangled like Chiaki, but Mr. Henry was on the ceiling fan. They were both in Mr. Godot's house. Does this mean anything to anyone? How exactly do you hang someone from a ceiling fan? ...Well, the worst case today would be if we accidentally lynched someone who was innocent and tonight Mr. Vriska and I healed the same person, and whoever is mafia kills someone as well. Then in the morning, the mafia would win... Otherwise, we would outnumber the mafia two to one the next day. I think the best way to avoid that is for one of me and Mr. Vriska to say who they are healing and for the other to heal someone who isn't that person.







We have no leads, so I don't know what to do. Does anyone else have any ideas, besides just randomly... killing someone?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 29, 2014)

8rgh!!!!!!!!

I f8rg8t my n8ght 8ction!!!!!!!!

Gr8, now we have none of the leads. None of them. D::::


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 29, 2014)

I wonder what they were doing...






Let's backtrack a bit, shall we?

Mr. Henry claimed he and Mr. Godot were fishing brothers. This first one claimed to be able to put hexes if either one of them died...






The way I see it, there are two possible scenarios:

First, that Henry's curses only affect the target if he died, making Godot the victim of the mafia's attack. If Henry hanged himself, this theory would make more sense.

Second, Alligates healed the target. Did you heal anyone last night?


----------



## Eifie (Apr 29, 2014)

Oooh... blood...

I'm sorry Mai I've just wanted to do that all game


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 29, 2014)

Eifie said:


> Oooh... blood...
> 
> I'm sorry Mai I've just wanted to do that all game








Blood? What are you talking a...

Oh shit, right, I'm supposed to be dead.


----------



## Mai (May 2, 2014)

*If there are no votes in 24 hours, the kill will be randomized.*


----------



## Keldeo (May 3, 2014)

I don't want to do this, but, to prevent the kill from being randomized...







I'm going to nominate *DarkAura* for death. Her claim sounded kind of suspicious... Even if it's true, she said she'd be inactive, and she also hasn't been online for almost a week now.

Mr. Justice, I healed myself last night. I'm going to heal myself tomorrow night as well, so Mr. Vriska, please don't heal me... I know the mafia will just target someone who isn't me, but if there's heal clash and Corphish is innocent, the mafia will win, and this way we have a 25% chance of blocking the kill!


----------



## Mai (May 3, 2014)

((Sorry, but I don't think I should keep this open until tomorrow, and am a bit tired to be writing meaningful flavor text.))

_The townspeople, once again, fix their rage on *DarkAura* and this time literally rip the crustacean apart. Perhaps the pokemon would need to be boiled to be eaten, but the townspeople are getting hungry - it's way past dinnertime for most of them, and they leave to Corphish's house, hoping to find food or evidence, either one. They find neither, and feel guilty._

*DarkAura is dead. She was innocent.*
*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Mai (May 10, 2014)

_The townspeople, or what's left of them, leave their beds late to head to the square. They're increasingly reluctant to move out - after all, they've come to expect what's waiting, and only feel obligated to enact revenge now, rather than excited. The missing person today is *Vriska,* and by heading to the troll's house they see yet another dead, strangled body. No other evidence was found._

*Ether's Blade is dead. He was innocent.*
*Day has begun. It will end in 48 hours.*


----------



## Keldeo (May 10, 2014)

(Er, you didn't kill Ether's _Bane_.)







We have three people left. We've claimed doctor, bodyguard, bleeder. One of us is mafia... Hey, look what epicmafia says about bleeders!



> Bleeders shot during the day can be protected during the following night and will die at the end of the day after instead.
> A lynch will cause a Bleeder to start bleeding, and has the same effects as if they were shot during the day.









There are three possibilities:

1. I liek Squirtles is mafia.
2. Majora is mafia.
3. I'm mafia. However, this isn't valid because I know I'm innocent, but that doesn't do a lot for proving my innocence, eh. But for the sake of reasoning, I'll eliminate this for now.

Then, we have 4 cases, assuming everyone town is telling the truth:
1. I liek Squirtles is mafia. Today, we lynch I liek Squirtles and win the game.
2. I liek Squirtles is mafia. Today, we lynch Majora.
-This can have four outcomes. 1: Tonight, I heal myself, and ILS targets me. Majora bleeds out and the mafia win. 2: Tonight, I heal myself, and ILS targets Majora with no effect. He bleeds out and the mafia win. 3: Tonight, I heal Majora, and ILS targets me. I die and the mafia win. 4: Tonight, I heal Majora, and ILS targets him with no effect. Since Majora won't die until the end of the next day, we lynch ILS and the town wins. However, ILS will always target me, both because targeting Majora will have no effect and there is no way for me to prevent both my and Majora's deaths if he targets me.
3. Majora is mafia. Today, we lynch I liek Squirtles and the mafia win.
4. Majora is mafia. Today, we lynch Majora and we win.







So, either lynch has a 50/50 chance of either their eventual win or our win...

I'm slightly more suspicious of I liek Squirtles because Apollo Justice is the only one who could strangle anyone: Sunflora doesn't learn Bind or really have anything to strangle people with, but that's just based on flavor. Also, having two doctors and a bodyguard seems suspicious... For now I'm going to vote *I liek Squirtles*. But, I'll retract it if he defends himself persuasively. Does anyone have anything to say?

(holy wow this is ooc but I'm too tired to change it haha sorry)


----------



## Keldeo (May 10, 2014)

Alligates said:


> (Er, you didn't kill Ether's _Bane_.)


(Or DarkAura. :V)


----------



## kyeugh (May 10, 2014)

ooc: Can't believe I'm alive despite my inactivity!  Woo.






I think my choice is obvious!  I, like, vote DarkAura!





Ahaha!  Just, like, kidding.  It wasn't in bold, it doesn't even count!!  I, like, vote to lynch *I liek Squirtles*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 10, 2014)

Whoa, whoa, whoa! Hold your horses!






I am a bodyguard, I can't deny it. I protected Ether's Bane last night, see. 

But there is something I should clarify.






My action only lands half of the time; an attorney can't win 'em all, you know? But if the action goes through, I bodyguard successfully always.






And before we completely clear Majora of blame, I remember Sunflora used vines in Guardian Signs, something Bulbapedia confirms:








			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> It creates vines around itself that make Pokémon Slowed[/img]
> There's also this picture from the anime:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyeugh (May 10, 2014)

Uh, I'm, like, pretty sure Maimi gave out roles randomly, silly!


----------



## Keldeo (May 10, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> If he's mafia, we win. If he's not, then lynch me.





Majora said:


> Uh, I'm, like, pretty sure Maimi gave out roles randomly, silly!









Um, you're both wrong in some way...

Mr. Justice, there is no possible way /to/ lynch you tomorrow if he's not, because mafia win when they have a number of living members greater than _or equal to_ the number of innocents! And, if we lynch you, there's no possible way to lynch Majora if you're not mafia... Hmm, why didn't you mention the 50% chance of success earlier? That makes me suspicious... And Sunflora, yes she did but the vines/arms/strangulation is flavor, not roles! Lots of the victims were killed by being strangled. However, you have vines, so you're not entirely cleared of suspicion... I'm not changing my vote, though.







ILS, could you clarify exactly who you've targeted for the past 6 nights? We might be able to get leads from that, since there's no other way...


----------



## kyeugh (May 11, 2014)

Oh!  I, like, didn't even think about it that way, but I suppose, like, that logic makes sense!  Although, I think I should, like, point out that ILS' story is a lot more holey than, like, mine!  At least there's, like, nothing pointing to my being Mafia other than, like, some flavour, which could, like, be interpreted multiple ways.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 11, 2014)

Gladly.






(Play this as you read!)
N0- Tailsy.
N1- Tailsy, again. Remember that whole business about targeting who you targeted the first night? This is because of that.
N2- hopeandjoy. This was before the fact that she was don came to light. 
N3- Metallica Fanboy.
N4- Alligates.
N5- Eifie. Now, the flavor said VM was strangled, and they are fishing brothers; Eifie's death flavor looked more like a suicide, I can't protect from that. 
N6- Ether's Bane. Obviously, my action didn't go through. 

Does that shed light on anything?






Sorry for not talking about my role earlier... I'm very cautious with my roles, so I don't like telling their particulars.


----------



## Keldeo (May 12, 2014)

Mai said:


> _The townsfolk do not stray from their homes as the night passes, kept by fear and suspicion - though they had just caught a mafia member, they fear retaliation, as if they had woken the sleeping beast. Each person is late to their daily daily meeting in the square, and as time passes, the absence of Chiaki gets particularly noticeable. Nervous and starting to worry, the townspeople head to her house, where the doors are locked and the curtains drawn on the floor-to-ceiling windows. As they quickly find out, save for the curtains and glass, those windows are unsecured; the Blob quickly smashes through the wide window and leads the expedition in. Some come, some don't, looking disdainfully at the pile of broken glass on the floor; debris from the dramatic entrance had flown across the room and embedded itself amongst the furniture. Vriska was the first to notice it was embedded in something else, too - Chiaki's corpse, collapsed near her bed and clutching nothing but a pen. Shards of glass had just flown into her body, but the__ *rope marks around her neck* clearly indicated strangulation._





			
				I liek Squirtles said:
			
		

> hopeandjoy. This was before the fact that *she was don* came to light.









(music?!)
You're looking more and more suspicious, Mr. Justice... First, how did you know hopeandjoy was mafia don? It certainly wasn't revealed in her death text that day, and I'm not quite inclined to believe it was an assumption... And, second, there were rope marks around Nanami-san's neck, not vine marks! From my experience, vines are smooth (look at that picture!) and ropes are at least a little bumpy.

Since flavor is our only clue right now, I'm going to keep my vote.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 12, 2014)

Hm? I thought the flavor said that. Probably confused with another game I played recently where they did reveal role upon death.






Not all vines are created equal, Ms. Asahina.


----------



## kyeugh (May 12, 2014)

Like, don't be completely ridiculous, Mr. Justice!  It, like, clearly says rope marks, not vines or anything!  Besides, while you, like, did quite a good job covering yourself, we can, like, all tell that's exactly what you're, like, doing!  My vines are nice and smooth, thank you very much.


----------



## Mai (May 14, 2014)

_The two remaining villagers turn on Apollo Justice, shaking their heads sadly. No matter how much the attorney spoke, they were convinced... so they had to kill him. At that realization, he began to rage, first feinting for an attack, then running away once he realized his odds - both Sunflora and Aoi were strong, enough to take him on their own, even. But his sprint didn't last long either - the sun was fading, but still bright, as Sunflora fired a solar beam that hit him straight in the back and knocked him flat. Another one did the job, and the two survivors looked nervously at each other before examining the body - they found a note from Phoenix in his pocket, and in his house, they found even more rope, along with medical supplies. They nervously agreed to trust each other, and walked away to their homes, tired with the events of the day._

*I liek Squirtles is dead. He was mafia.*
*Innocents win!*



Spoiler: roles



PLAYER: Eifie
CHARACTER: Henry
ROLE: Lover
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia are dead.
COMMUNICATION: You may communicate with VM out-of-thread.

Love! Such a beautiful thing - the heart pumping beautiful blood quicker and quicker, filling your cheeks, reddening your whole body, just waiting to be spilled...

It's like hot coffee. It burns, but it energizes, and keeps you running through the night. It comes in different intensities, and in a proper love the blood is brewed and stewed until you can't get enough - you need to see your love, you need to kill something, anything like that. You don't know how you fell for your love - it seems like a fated match, though, one fit for both of you, wherein you're both as cute as dead puppies and as passionate as cursed wolves.

Your love? It's Godot, of course! 

PLAYER: DarkAura
CHARACTER: Corphish
ROLE: Oracle
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia are dead.
COMMUNICATION: You may not communicate out-of-thread.

...

...

...

You're psychic. Have you taken the dimensional scream ability from Team Pokepals? Because every night, with great care, you can emit a loud, piercing shriek of "hey, hey! in the form of a question: this goes up the heavens, and you get a firm, authoritative answer. Whatever deity you pray to is somehow able to translate this into a yes or no question, which they respond to gladly and truthfully.

(I tried so hard with everyone else's. But how am I supposed to explain this?!) 

PLAYER: Alligates
CHARACTER: Aoi Asahina
ROLE: Doctor
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia are dead.
COMMUNICATION: You may not communicate out-of-thread.

The life of an athlete is very fragile. Any injury, any illness, could result in something horrible: an injury that would require surgery, recovery, and loss of precious practicing time. But you never falter! You practice daily and with unmatched zeal, and that's why you're going to be an Olympic athlete, both literally and figuratively.

You have, however, learned to be careful. A healthy diet and exercise grant you an amazingly strong immune system, but you have to know how to care for your body if it turns out you need more than just that. When you were younger, you learned dozens of first-aid techniques, and while you mostly applied them to yourself, you know they can used on others now as well. Every night, you may visit someone and care for them, patching up their wounds and even saving their life if necessary. You're very talented. But beware: your care isn't professional, and if combined with other healing attempts, your patient will die. 

PLAYER: Metallica Fanboy
CHARACTER: Blob
ROLE: Terrorist
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia-aligned outnumber the innocent.
COMMUNICATION: You may not communicate out-of-thread.

"Twas a pleasure to beat you!"

Goojitsu is a powerful martial art, and you've became an expert in it. Perhaps this is a reflection of your character, because your body certainly isn't: you're completely bloodthirsty and love to fight. Although you figure you're a force of good, your morals align you to the cause most fun. So, when you learned that a new crime family was in town, you didn't know or care who they were, and you decided to support them no matter what, because stirring up trouble and fights was something you lived for.

During the day, you can choose to challenge someone to a fight, of which you'll most certainly win; you're the original clay, after all! However, your victory will be short-lived, and you know it - the people around here just can't stand duels, and don't appreciate murderers too much. As such, you will be killed afterward, and their day will continue on. 

PLAYER: Majora
CHARACTER: Sunflora
ROLE: Bleeder
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia are dead.
COMMUNICATION: You may not communicate out-of-thread.

Pokemon are well-known as resilient creatures. Even sunflora, evolving from sunkern as the weakest of the weak, are strong and resilient, and known for growth in the condition of hardship. The power of synthesis and growth, the steadiness of ingrain, not to mention the less acceptable methods of leeching health from others, all add up to a very sturdy character. Your stalwart and unflinching optimism help even more.

These combined after an attack help keep you alive. Unfortunately, you can't save yourself in this unnatural environment - there isn't enough sun, dirt, and greenery to fuel you here. But you can hold on. If you are killed by any violent method, you can hang on until nightfall the next day, soaking up the warmth of the sun in attempt to heal - you will receive a message if you are hit. 

PLAYER: hopeandjoy
CHARACTER: Phoenix Wright
ROLE: Don
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia-aligned outnumber the innocent.
COMMUNICATION: You may communicate with ILS out-of-thread.

Wow! An ex-ace attorney accused of murder! How big of a framing is that?!

... No framing at all, actually. You've been carrying on your business for a long time - bad business practices, bribes, blackmail, drugs... the general stuff. Though for the longest time, it was bloodless! You never had to kill anyone! You let your clients do that, and then you defended them.

This went on for a long time. But eventually, something happened that you needed to take care of yourself. The falsified evidence you presented was not meant to be found out: it was completely intentional. Like most of your evidence, it came completely from you, created to exonerate criminals you created. When you went to university, you learned to defend your clients legally and to the best of the law: however, it was not meant to clear the guilty, so you furthered your education when necessary.

One day, however, investigation went too far. They revoked your attorney's badge, and started to dig - fearing what they'd find buried, you decided to nip the case in the bud, and killed the chief detective on the case. Of course, that wasn't even the end of it... as it became increasingly obvious you were going to trial, you approached your protege Apollo Justice, asking - begging, pleading - for help. He agreed, of course; you were his teacher! You would never use falsified evidence or commit murder, or so he thought.

You faked evidence for this trial, too, out of desperation. It was your only choice, and when it was found out, you became increasingly panicked. You admitted your guilt to Apollo Justice, and, shocked - he agreed to do whatever you said. So you two ended the case with another murder - securing a scapegoat in the process - and, free, you went back to what you knew best.

More crime and murder. More mafia.

(The RNG worked pretty well with this mafia pairing?) 

PLAYER: I liek Squirtles
CHARACTER: Apollo Justice
ROLE: Mafia Doctor
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia-aligned outnumber the innocent.
COMMUNICATION: You may communicate with hopeandjoy out-of-thread.

Well, you're no longer a beacon of justice, are you! In fact, a nefarious criminal is about the opposite of what you expected when you became an ace attorney... how did this begin?

Well, it all started when you got onto the case of a Mr. Phoenix Wright. He was, for a long time, your teacher in all things legal - until he got in trouble with the law itself. Before you even knew it, he was stripped of his attorney's badge and came to you asking for help. He was accused of murder!

You agreed to help him, of course. You supported him throughout the trial, no matter what anyone else said. You cleared him of his crime with no effort at all, but couldn't get his badge restored. You thought that was all, paying a debt to a former teacher and dear friend, but in the end...

You came back to trial. The evidence was falsified. What happened? Everything was going against you, and opposing evidence was piling up. Eventually, you came to an awful conclusion... Phoenix Wright had committed a murder. You approached him about this, and asked him; he was innocent, right?

... It turns out he wasn't. And he was trapped, so the only choice was for him to kill again. You didn't even ask why - you had to follow him, now, and help him with whatever he's doing. You two are a pair now, after all. So if he gets hurt, you can help.

(Wow, perfect coincidence to roll you and hopeandjoy!) 

PLAYER: Vanilla Mongoose
CHARACTER: Godot (Diego Armando)
ROLE: Lover
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia are dead.
COMMUNICATION: You may communicate with Eifie out-of-thread.

Oh, what it's like to be in love! ... How was it, actually. How're things with Mia Fey?

The point is, you've already been through one tragic love story. Another one could kill you, and yet you fall in love again, with a wonderful, animal-loving man. His name is Henry, and you overlook all his faults - even the larger ones, like a disturbing love of battle and blood.

The thing is, losing him would destroy you. You don't think you could live without him... 

PLAYER: Ether's Bane
CHARACTER: Vriska Serket
ROLE: Doctor
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia are dead.
COMMUNICATION: You may not communicate out of thread.

Gimme a 8r8k! You're always being typecast as so evil! And may8e em8racing the 8adness is enjoyable, but it gets old after a while. So, a roll of the Flourite Octet, go god tier, and you have your ability to control luck and your own health. What do you do with it?

Try preventing catastrophe, of course. Use your Light powers and you find that a murderer will never even touch your target. But combine it with another person trying to heal, and you just get a case of 8ad luck... 

PLAYER: Tailsy
CHARACTER: Chiaki Nanami
ROLE: Dreamer
WIN CONDITION: You win when the mafia are dead.
COMMUNICATION: You may not communicate out-of-thread.

Yawn...

You're always so sleepy! It seems like you slip off into unconsciousness at the most inconvenient times. Yet there is one advantage to this: you're psychic. (Kidding, just kidding!) At the very least, though, your subconscious has excellent intuition, and you've learned to trust it. Sometimes the strangeness of dreams cuts through the vagueness of perception in the best possible way.

So, every night when you go to sleep, you try to think about the mysteries of life and let the answers reveal themselves to you. When you wake up at the beginning of each day phase, you record your dreams: every night, they will reveal either one of two things. You will either find that there is an individual you are certain you can trust, and know that they are innocent; or you will discern a suspicious-looking character, aligned with the mafia - but, obscured as they are by dream logic, you are unsure of their identity. You then get a list of three players, then, at least one of which is aligned with the mafia; of the other two, you're unsure.

Too bad, though, that you're such a light dreamer! Any possible disturbance sends your divinations floating away into the clouds that you use to count sheep: if you are targeted at night at all, you awaken and receive no recollection of the dreams you were having.

(An experimental role that I found on epicmafia: I like the idea, but I guess you're going to have to test it out? Heh.)



Actions are unfortunately gone: I had to delete my received PMs (but kept the sent) during the Kalos Mafia game, and then the laptop my action log was on broke. :X It's being fixed right now, but...

Yeah. Yes, there were /three/ doctors - though one of them was mafia, and I'd hoped that would be weaponized for greater use. If I recall correctly (I can probably scratch together a log, which would probably contain /most/ of the actions), one of the (lack of) kills was due to inactivity - and in another hopeandjoy accidentally targeted ILS's target.


----------



## Eifie (May 14, 2014)

I _knew_ it! I knew Metallica Fanboy was lying! See! Roleclaiming wasn't such a great idea after all! I am totally not saying this because there are some roles for which claiming is _bad_ for the innocents and I had one! >:(!

I continue to strongly assert that forcing people to claim sucks.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 14, 2014)

this game was awesome really

I liked it a lot.

now I pray to the RNG that I don't get bodyguard for the next 50 games. 

I managed to dupe you guys. Enough of a victory for me.


----------



## DarkAura (May 14, 2014)

Hey hey, ain't did what you call poetic irony? That I had oracle twice, and the last mafia claimed bodyguard in two games? ...Is, is that irony?

In any case, whoo, yay! I'm surprised I made it to the final five, considering my inability to do anything. Alligates, I don't blame you at all for voting for me. I would've done exactly the same.


----------



## M&F (May 14, 2014)

And now you know, playing as terrorist _sucks_, duh.



Eifie said:


> I _knew_ it! I knew Metallica Fanboy was lying! See! Roleclaiming wasn't such a great idea after all! I am totally not saying this because there are some roles for which claiming is _bad_ for the innocents and I had one! >:(!
> 
> I continue to strongly assert that forcing people to claim sucks.









Well, I had to do _something_ to knock the game off balance, buddy. And not just 'cause of the whole being mafia thing. I was bored to tears, and I don't even think I can cry, duh!







But most of all, when Squirtles claimed bodyguard, I thought that was that. I didn't think anyone was gonna buy that crap for one moment, and I figured I might as well throw 'im under the bus myself instead of waitin' on somebody else to do that and steal me innocent-lookin' points, duh. I was even askin' Mai if I could still scum win alone. (Didn't think I could, really, but trying that sounded fun!)







And then everyone went and _bought_ the stupid lie! I couldn't believe it, duh!







Some time before that I was thinkin' to myself, I'm gonna have to figure out who them mob is _before anyone else does_, duh. But if this is a-boot irony, well, the whole problem was that _I did exactly that and it's what brought me down_.

Oh well, it ain't really Mafia 'til you have to make some real tough decisions, duh.







And anyways, 'twas a loss for all y'all really. I mean, you missed all the awesome stuff I was gonna do when I was gonna blow up, duh.

First I'd get looking like this one silly human, like this...







Nonono, a _lot_ scrawnier than this....

Almost there...







_Because I'm a terrorist!_

And then I'd fight whichever sap it was, kinda like this...







I even got my colleague Hougan to stand there until it was time to paste one of you weird humans over him...







Kinda like this duh. I think I should of done that, actually. 'cept I didn't actually think I was really gettin' lynched 'til that weird human bear dragged the weird sleepy human out of that weird eternal sleep.

And then the announcer would chime in like this...

*LLLLLLLLLLLLLET'S GET READY TO CRUMBLEEEEEEEEEEEE!*







And then I'd pop some corny joke quip like, I dunno, I'm so Hengry I could eat a cow, duh.

And then I'd be like, *FIGHT! (Eifie)* or something, so the day command is really down there, and then...







And then I'd gobble 'em up like this, see? Tastes like victory, duuuh.







But now you weirdos are never gonna see that happ-







D'oh!


----------



## Tailsy (May 14, 2014)

Ahh, so I guessed right when I broke the voting tie! That was a fun game, I just wish I hadn't died right when it got interesting orz


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 14, 2014)

May the RNG gods never make me a don again, because I am the worst at it.


----------

